# Bucer's De Regno Christi in English?



## N. Eshelman (Mar 1, 2009)

*Does anyone have or know where to get a copy of De Regno Christi by Martin Bucer in ENGLISH? 

I am looking for a copy, if anyone has one. *

Nate


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 1, 2009)

An incomplete translation and As far as I know the only one in English is: 

Bucer, Martin. De Regno Christi, translated and edited by Whilhelm Pauck, in 
Melancthon and Bucer, Library of Christian Classics, vol.xix, London, 
SCM Press, 1969.

This translation is missing a couple of chapters of Bucer's discussion of marriage. If you have access to university inter-library loans you should be able to get a copy. Or you can buy it here. 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Melanchthon-Bucer-Library-Christian-Classics/dp/0664241646/ref=sr_1_42?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235917129&sr=1-42"]Amazon.com: Melanchthon and Bucer (Library of Christian Classics): Wilhelm Pauck: Books[/ame]


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 1, 2009)

Tim is right -- the above is it. In the sixteenth century, John Milton translated the sections on marriage and divorce into English, and those are still widely available. But unless something has been done _very_ recently, the Library of Christian Classics edition is all you can have if you want a (fairly) complete work.

Have a blessed Lord's Day,


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 2, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Tim is right -- the above is it. In the sixteenth century, John Milton translated the sections on marriage and divorce into English, and those are still widely available. But unless something has been done _very_ recently, the Library of Christian Classics edition is all you can have if you want a (fairly) complete work.
> 
> Have a blessed Lord's Day,



Do you know if Milton translated all the material the LCC edition omits? Is Milton's work available online?


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *timmopussycat*
> _Do you know if Milton translated all the material the LCC edition omits? Is Milton's work available online?_



I am unaware of any other freely available editions (apart from EEBO and other databases) than can be found in Milton's prose works: Here is a link  to a copy through google books (I think the link will take you right to the page where it starts). You'll quickly notice that it's not the "whole work." There is much editing, summarizing, paraphrasing, etc. You'll find a few chapters are even completely missing.

You will get the substance of the chapters, however.


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 2, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> > Originally Posted by *timmopussycat*
> > _Do you know if Milton translated all the material the LCC edition omits? Is Milton's work available online?_
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------

